# 7 days in counting



## lemon (Nov 27, 2008)

To day (Thanksgiving) my bun Angle is due in 7 days!!!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool!

Will you take lots of pictures for us? :biggrin2:


----------



## lemon (Nov 27, 2008)

I really don't know.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 27, 2008)

*Congrats!!*

That's awesome! I bet your very excited. 

So what kind of rabbit is Angel? 



Karlee


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 27, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> I really don't know.


Why not


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> *Congrats!!*
> 
> That's awesome! I bet your very excited.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling she may be an Angora not sure though :?


----------



## lemon (Nov 28, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> *FallingStar wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Congrats!!*
> ...


Yes your write! She is angora.


----------



## lemon (Nov 29, 2008)

She is due in 5 days! 
We put the nest box in last night.


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Congratulations!

Are you definelty sure she's pregnant? 


B.


----------



## lemon (Nov 29, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you definelty sure she's pregnant?
> 
> ...


She is making a nest RIGHT now!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


Yay congrats! Pics pics pics!


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Has she lined it well?


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Has she lined it well?


She may not pull fur until right before she kindles or right after so I wouldn't worry about that yet


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

But i thought the nest was the fur?

Thats what Fluffball did :? TThere was no sign of a nest at all until the last minute.


UGH I'M CONFUSED :grumpy:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> But i thought the nest was the fur?
> 
> Thats what Fluffball did :? TThere was no sign of a nest at all until the last minute.
> 
> ...


Usually they use other materials such as hay to make thenest then pull fur to line it, they can make a nest out of hay a couple of days before they kindle and sometimes don't pull fur until right before or after, depending on the rabbit


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 29, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> > *FallingStar wrote: *
> ...



Oh, thats cool! :biggrin2:I bet the babies are going to be sooo cute!

Any updates on her?



Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow she is making the nest pretty early! She must want to be very prepared! I can't wait for some pics if you can get any that is.


----------



## lemon (Nov 29, 2008)

I will have updates tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is Mum bun and are there any babies yet? 

Jo xx


----------



## lemon (Nov 30, 2008)

UPDATE:Funny, funny, she got on op of the nest and padded it down so now there is no nest, mom sad she will re-biuld it.
And yester day she made the nest with hay, and fur.


----------



## lemon (Nov 30, 2008)

jcl_24 wrote:


> How is Mum bun and are there any babies yet?
> 
> Jo xx


Fin.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 3, 2008)

Any news for us?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

Ooh yeh, today might be the day. Any news?


----------



## lemon (Dec 4, 2008)

No, nothing has changed, i hope she is still going to have baby buns.
I will keep every one updated.
Sophie


----------



## Becca (Dec 4, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> No, nothing has changed, i hope she is still going to have baby buns.
> I will keep every one updated.
> Sophie


Did you get her palpated?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 5, 2008)

Keep us updated! I am sure she'll have them soon.


----------



## lemon (Dec 5, 2008)

...? Well i think it was faulse.
Teddy is a little young ( yes thats him as my avater.)


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2008)

That can go a bit longer, to maybe 33 or 34 days sometimes, so don't give up, or take the nestbox out yet. You just never know


----------



## lemon (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok i won't.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Teddy is a gorgeus bunny! I'm sure the mama bun is too, what age is Teddy?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 5, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!1 NEST AND FUUR IN THE THE NEST!!!!
I AM SHACING WITH ECECIMENT!! OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwh YAY

Remember though something could happen to the litter, don't want you to be too upset  Good Luck!


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

No baby bunnies yet waiting , waiting.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Try to be patient- I know it's hard believe me, my rabbit went about 4 days over :shock:

Try not to keep disturbing her, is she an indoor rabbit or outdoor?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

She is an in door rabbit.( well if in the cellar counts.)


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

She is not in the nest box w/ the nest.... is that normal?
And she is acting totally normal...?????


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

Just be calm.

She will only go into the nest to kindle, she will also stay away if she feels threatened (this is where it is key you are calm and disturb her the minimum possible).

If she is acting normal, this could still be false, or it may be she knows something is going to happen, yet it has not started for her yet. 

Just be patient, vigilant and calm and time will tell.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, i will keep you up dated,
but have to get geese with my mom from 9:00 AM till 9:30 AM or something like that, my mom is getting the cag for the geese, so soon.
i am going to check on her..


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

My Mom told me to put my hand in the cage and Angle atacked my hand it did not hert, but i think i saw baby buns, they were not moving, then she burired them in the hay a little.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

If she has had kits you need to make sure they are alive, if not, warm them up, and if they are still not moving, they are dead. You have to also clear the nest of any blood. She may not have finished kindling yet, so that might be why she attacked, but obviosuly you need to keep an eye on her to make sure she has no problems.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't mean to be rude but I find it really hard sometimes to figure out what your saying because alot of your words are shortened, jumbled up or spelled wrong, :?


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 6, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> ...? Well i think it was faulse.
> Teddy is a little young ( yes thats him as my avater.)


Your so lucky teddy is such a cute angora I really want an angora!


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

irishbunny wrote:


> I don't mean to be rude but I find it really hard sometimes to figure out what your saying because alot of your words are shortened, jumbled up or spelled wrong, :?


Me, I am so sorry.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

How is Angle? Any kits?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

Any kits for sure yet?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not sure, she growls at us when we look.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> irishbunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be rude but I find it really hard sometimes to figure out what your saying because alot of your words are shortened, jumbled up or spelled wrong, :?
> ...



It's ok lol Did you look for the kits?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> I am not sure, she growls at us when we look.


Try giving her a treat like a piece of apple, whatever her favourite treat is at the side of her cage away from the babies, put on some gloves, and while she is eating try and have a look to see if there are any kits.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

irishbunny wrote:


> *lemon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > irishbunny wrote:
> ...


A little while a go, but as i said she is growling at us, i will give an apple an look later.
Sophie


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

If someone can distract her, so someone can check, that would be great because you need to make sure that all in the nest are ok, aqnd if not, remove those that are not. You have obviously lost your chance now if rewarming any cold, still kits, I would think, so those that are dead, are dead. Is there blood anywhere?

If you have to, take out the nest box to check? Or remove Mum?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

THERE ARE BABYS!!!!! 2 i think.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

That's great. Are they all wiggling?


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Can you see if they are alive?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

One is, we think the other is dead.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Try and warm him up if you think he is dead


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Have you tried warming him up? How is mum and the other baby?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Th other baby bun is fine so is mom bun.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

What about the one you thought was dead? Did you go and get him and warm him up?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh wait i for got to say we just warmed the other baby bun up, and it is fine now.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

That is good. So the two are both alive? Are there only two?


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you sure? Just like that?

Okay....

I would leave them be for a while but do you think Mum bun has more kits or do you think thats it?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

We warmed it up, it is fine.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Becca wrote:


> Are you sure? Just like that?
> 
> Okay....
> 
> I would leave them be for a while but do you think Mum bun has more kits or do you think thats it?


May be. she is acting normal.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Has she fed them yet? (Do they have ping-pong bellies?)


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

No i don't think so, it is hard too look in nest box, she still atacks us when we try to open the nest box.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Well at least shes being protective, what do you mean 'open' the nest box? Can mum get in alright?

Your doing really well, listening to everything we say! Well done. Keep it up


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about them being fed yet and you probably will never see her feeding them because they only fed them when no one is around and only around twice a day.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry i mean the top, she can in by the side.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> Sorry i mean the top, she can in by the side.



Good goood, I think you should just leave her now, what time is it where you are?


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

4:13 PM


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay then, I would check on her before you go to bed and make sure everything is okay


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

Can she stand up in the nest box? Is the hole for her to get in high up enough so the kits cant accidently wriggle out?

Hopefully she will feed them within 24 hours of birth. Sounds like she is going to be a stressy mum.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Flashy wrote:


> Can she stand up in the nest box? Is the hole for her to get in high up enough so the kits cant accidently wriggle out?
> 
> Hopefully she will feed them within 24 hours of birth. Sounds like she is going to be a stressy mum.


No the kits cant wriggle out i will check on her after we eat.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

If she hasn;t fed them within 24 hours it might be worth removing the lid of the nestbox to see if she has been struggling due to that.


----------



## lemon (Dec 6, 2008)

Auctaly we took the top off for good.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

When you check them tomorrow have a close look at them to see if they have ''ping-pong bellies'' which means nice roundbellies like a ping pong, this means she has fed them, if they have sunken/thin stomachs then she hasn't fed them.


----------



## clevername (Dec 6, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> ...? Well i think it was faulse.
> Teddy is a little young ( yes thats him as my avater.)



I'm confused. Are there babies inthe nest or aren't there?

Either way you should be checking the nest box everyday (yes touching the babies) to be sure they are in good health.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Awww congrats! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

How are they today ?


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

*clevername wrote: *


> *lemon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...? Well i think it was faulse.
> ...


Yes there are babys.( i posted that on her due date the 4 and she had them the 6.)


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

How are the babies? Have you checked them today? Do they have ping pong bellies?


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> How are they today ?


I havent checked on them yet. But last night checked on them and i saw the white on wriggleing a round, it is hard to see the other baby because he is grey and the nest in the shadows.


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats good, don't be afraid to pick them up either - then they will be used to the feeling of being picked up, and also so you can check them (obv) though you may want your mom to be with you to distract Angel so she doesn't try and hurt your hand.


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay. I am going to look in the nest box trough the cage 'tell you what i see.


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

I see i see the straw moving and sometimes a baby bun head.

When do there eyes open?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

You need to listen to what people are saying and actually check the babies, not just the nest. I know it might be hard, but it is vital because it means you can catch problems quickly, and are less likely to lose kits. If you don't check the kits you stand more chance of losing them through things like mum not feeding, etc.

Their eyes will open between 10-14 days, but normally on day 11 or 12 (in my experience, which is limited, lol).


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

Lemon, how old are you?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Are you finding people's replys hard to understand? By the way you type you seem really young. Ok so what you need to do is to look in the nest and make sure there are no more babies that are dead, then you have to pick up the babies and make sure they are ok and have been fed, if they have been feed their bellies will be nice and round and if they haven't then their bellies won't be. It is really important that you do this to see if the babies are healthy and are being fed.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, if you need us to talk to a parent it is fine also!


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok i want to check on them but i need my moms help, she does not want to do it right now. But i will try to tell her that the babys could die. It might be hard be cause my father does not like it when bug my mom in to something.


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

And we have been chasing our geese a round trying to catch them and mom says geese are more emportant. we have not aten yet.

Dont worry we are going to take them out.


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

We took them out there are 4 and they all have ping pong bellys.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok good, you need to check on them everyday to make sure they stay healthy


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

That's fantastic. Well done you!

If your mum doesn't understand anything you ask her, or you don't understand anything we ask you, then your mum is more than welcome to come onto the site, and if you don't understand then please ask us to explain because we do want to help, and there are lots of ways to explain things if you don't understand 

Sounds like Angel might be a great mum if she has already fed them and they also were born in the nest . How exciting!


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't worry i understand every thing.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> We took them out there are 4 and they all have ping pong bellys.



That's AWESOME! Do you have a camera? I'd love to see them when you can take pictures.


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes we have a camra but the pics will not be good.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> Yes we have a camra but the pics will not be good.


It doesn't matter we love baby pics!


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

4 babies? Wow!!

Well done, she sounds like a great Mom!!

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## lemon (Dec 7, 2008)

There is 3 white one and 1 grey/black.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats on the four babies! You should really get us some pics!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*I love little babies! I'm so jealous! *

*lemon wrote: *


> There is 3 white one and 1 grey/black.


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am hoping we get to see baby bun pictures. I have never seen pictures of baby bunnies until I joined this site and I love it. Makes me want to get another bun.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Lemon, how old are you?



Ditto. 

I was wondering the same thing.....have we yet to get a reply? 

Emily


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2008)

I am 9. I will be 10 January 5.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow. I knew you were young, but I thought maybe 12 or 13, not nearly ten. You come across as very mature for your age.

How about the babies today?


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2008)

We have not checked yet i am the only one a wake.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, lol, can't wait to hear the next update


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2008)

OKAY to day i am going to take pics of them and i might put them on to day but to day we have to go to a friends house horseback and vollyball, but we might not go to vollyball, my mom is sick :?:?and she plays vollyball but she might be better now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! you are very responsible and stuff for 9 nearly 10! I'm happy for your bunnies that they have someone so good for them! My daughter who just turned 13 has always been very good to animals and takes care of them really well. She rides horses and plays volleyball too!

You have fun and I hope your mom is feeling better!


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2008)

my mom is feeling a little better.

I took pics of the baby buns, i will post the pics later.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh good!

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 10, 2008)

can't wait to see the pics!

wow you are younger than i thought! i thought you were 12!


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics... thats a hint by the way!!

WE WANT BABY PICTURES :biggrin2:


----------



## lemon (Dec 12, 2008)

Dont worry, there coming.


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

*lemon wrote: *


> Dont worry, there coming.


Yay!!!


----------



## Becca (Dec 13, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *lemon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dont worry, there coming.
> ...



:waiting: .................................:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

How are the babies?

Can we have pics yet :biggrin2:


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 14, 2008)

WhatBecca said ^^^ :camera

Hope they are all well :happybunny:

Jo xx


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think there will be pics lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 15, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I don't think there will be pics lol


Whhyyyyyyy 

I wanna see baby angoras :grumpy:


----------



## lemon (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry, are computer is not working, every night i think about it i am mad at our computer.
But they don't get long hair in till they are 3 weeks.
There 9 days old to day.


----------



## Becca (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I know but I wannna see what they look like when they are small and furless too...

How are they and mum?

Pictures..... :biggrin2:


----------



## lemon (Dec 17, 2008)

I took some pics, they have there eyes open 11 days i will take pics as they grow and post them when i can it just won't work some times no flash some times flash.( on the camra.)


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2009)

Do we get pictures yet? They must be pretty big by now! How are they doing?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Lemon! 

Yes, I agree, pictures of the little fuzzies would be wonderful!  

Emily


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

How are the babies??


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

lemon, I see you've been active recently, How have ya bin? How are the babies?


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes I have not been online because of computer problems but i will be online a lot now, autlly 2 of the babies died!!

I don't know why one day i went down to the cellar and they were dead.
but the 2 boys were ok.
I am selling on to my friend next week.
Sorry i didn't put pix!!


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

I am really sorry that i didn't post some pics!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

Awwwh sorry  Have you named the boys?

What do they look ike?


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

No i have not named them.
I didn't name because i am planning on selling them.
Mom does not want any more boy rabbits.

And i think it is harder to sell them when you name them.

One is light orange/ whitish ( like his mom) and the othere is orange ish with brown ish ears and tail.


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2009)

Awwwh how cute!


----------

